
Securely check your password in the Pwned Passwords database - sashee
https://github.com/sashee/haveibeenpwned-sha1-query
======
orbitalnuke
Why not to write a script making a hash and querying HIBP directly, so people
could run it on their machines ?

sashee.github.io will be aware of your: password hash without salt, IP, User-
Agent, possibly your browser fingerprint.

~~~
sashee
Nope, those are not sent anywhere, only to the HIBP API, you can check the
code.

